# alsa und creative x-fi soundkarten

## pieter_parker

ich will mir eine creative sound blaster x-fi xtreme pcie soundkarte zulegen

so wie es aber aussieht funktioniert diese soundkarte mit alsa zurzeit noch nicht ?

http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Creative_Labs

gibt es keine moeglichkeit mit der soundkarte und alsa sound hinzubekommen ?

----------

## AWO

Schau mal hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-587921-highlight-xfi.html

Hilft dir ja vielleicht weiter.

Gruß AWO

----------

## xraver

Hast du dir schon diese Karte zugelegt?

IMHO gibt es die PCI-E Variante nur in der X-Fi Audio und die Audio ist keine echte X-FI. Die X-FI Funktionen werden über den Treiber bereit gestellt...vom Linux Support ganz zu schweigen.

Ich habe gestern die X-Fi Musik bekommen. Unter Windows funkt sie super, feiner Sound.

Nu wollt ich mich an den Linux Treiber machen. Doch da kann man echt das kotzen bekommen.

Meine bisherigen Erfahrungen;

Der BETA_ Treiber ist weniger als ALPHA_!

Um das Dingens zu installieren muss man den Treiber patchen sowie die LinuxSys.h erweitern.

Danach konnte ich den compilieren und laden.

In der ALSA Ausgabe habe ich nun loops. Alls ~10sec wird geloopt. Musik hört sich Lustig an.

Mit mplayer wird nicht mehr geloopt aber dafür hat der Sound ein nettes Brummen und knackst.

Mit OSS hört sich der Sound soweiten Sauber an.

Doch nun jagt mich das nächste Problem.

Nach dem make install && /etc/init.d/ctsound start funktioniert der Treiber.

Jedoch wenn ich reboote und ein /etc/init.d start ausführe, funktioniert der Treiber nicht.

 *dmesg wrote:*   

> Pid: 6135, comm: modprobe Tainted: PF       2.6.23-gentoo #13
> 
> RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff88a3ecac>]  [<ffffffff88a3ecac>] :ctalsa:_ZN12RendererList4EnumEjP8_rndInfo+0x4/0x3a
> 
> RSP: 0018:ffff810118a7da98  EFLAGS: 00010292
> ...

 

Dazu wird man, wenn man mit den Treiber spielt (laden,entladen) mit System Frezzes und sonstigen Schikanen genervt.

Alles im allem kann man die X-Fi unter Linux vergessen. Hier steht viel Fummelarbeit an. Und wenn es mal geht dann ist es immer noch nicht stable.

Und von den Features (CrystalSound, Mehere Kanäle, Optical)  die eigentlich ein Kaufgrund waren brauchen wir unter Linux erst gar nicht zu sprechen.

Von den Treiberproblemem habe ich vorher gelesen, jedoch bin ich davon ausgegangen das sich im Laufe der Zeit die Geschichte zum guten gewendet hat.

----------

## xraver

Nach MOnaten im Windows Exil mangels Sound habe ich nun mal wieder Gentoo auf meinem Desktop gebootet und bin auf folgenden Post gestossen;

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5079792.html#5079792

Was soll ich sagen, es funktioniert. Der Treiber lässt sich problemlos compilieren und installieren.

Danach kann man endlich über alsa die X-Fi benutzen. Zwar lassen noch eine Menge Features noch auf sich warten - jedoch kann man mit dem jetzigen Zustand schonmal leben. Die X-FI spuckt endlich Töne aus ohne knacksen, ohne Hänger und das Systembleibt auch noch stabiel.

Besten Dank an alle OS Hacker!

----------

## Vortex375

Cool, aber wann wird der Treiber offiziell in ALSA integriert?

----------

## xraver

Eigentlich ist es mir so gut wie egal von wem der Treiber kommt.

Lange genug musste man ja warten das überhaupt mal ein vernünftiger Ton aus der X-Fi kommt.

Nun warte ich darauf das sonstige Features wie Crystalizer oder Dolby funktionieren.

Ich denke mal der jetzige Treiber wird noch von Creative sein, nur das ihn jemand weiter modifiziert hat.

Da das ALSA-Projekt ja nun die Specs haben wird bestimmt der Treiber komplett neu gebaut.

Man gut das die Soundkarte ein Produkt ist was man mehrere Jahre verwenden kann. Man stelle sich ds Treiber Debakel für eine Gamer Grafikkarte vor, 2 Jahre keine Treiber und dann wird sie ausgetauscht weill es was neues gibt. Das währe dann echt raus geschmissenes Geld.

----------

